# Rough sea painting



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Not great by any means but if it can inspire anyone I'm happy.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@MindGem Quit being so modest!!! I think it is wonderful :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's definitely inspiring Gem well done...


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it's great.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks great to me! Brings out an emotion and it's beautiful to look at.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

awesome work


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Superb work, wonderful sea.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow, I love the waves. Mind you'd rather be looking at them than sailing in them!


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey MindGem, This looks fabulous. I am impressed by your art work. It seems like you are a professional artist.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Can one be a professional artist?
the only professional artists I know are tattoo artists or animators.
I only know one person who's an artist and is paid enough to earn a living at it and even he sometimes has to write poetry as a side job for extra cash


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Professional artist does not mean being able to subsist on your art. It simply means you have been paid for some art. We go from amateur to professional with one sale on whatever we do.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

That's gorgeous! Bravo


----------

